# Será o Gentoo a distro indicada?

## l0st

Tenho que montar um sistema que consiste em 1 servidor e vários clientes que irão correr aplicações gráficas (SDL,OPENGL, etc...) .

Comecei com debian (stable), depois devido a politica de passagem de pacotes da debian para stable (QT, drivers, etc) e a velocidade de instalação pensei em RedHat mas os updates dos pacotes na redhat network são mto dispendiosos 90 por cliente (estou a pensar montar pelo menos 20 clientes).

Tenho essencialmente 2 problemas:

1 - A instalação tem de ser rápida (pensei um fazer com o partition image uma imagem de gentoo para instalar nos clientes, pois instalar cada cliente de raiz é impensável devido ao tempo que demora o bootstrap e o emerge system);

2 - Os clientes devem ter um sistema de updates que garanta segurança e estabilidade do sistema.

como noob no Gentoo tenho de perguntar aos utilizadores desta distro 

Acham que o gentoo é a distro mais indicada para isto?

É possível fazer uma imagem que corra em vários pcs com hardware semelhante?

----------

## To

 *l0st wrote:*   

> 1 - A instalação tem de ser rápida (pensei um fazer com o partition image uma imagem de gentoo para instalar nos clientes, pois instalar cada cliente de raiz é impensável devido ao tempo que demora o bootstrap e o emerge system);

 

Em relação a isto tens um post em que se falou sobre o tempo de instalação, fazer-se uma instalação desde a bootstrap demora um bocado...

 *l0st wrote:*   

> 2 - Os clientes devem ter um sistema de updates que garanta segurança e estabilidade do sistema.
> 
> como noob no Gentoo tenho de perguntar aos utilizadores desta distro 
> 
> Acham que o gentoo é a distro mais indicada para isto?
> ...

 

Fazer imagens para varios computadores não é prob, editas o make.conf e editas de forma a optimizar mas a funcionar com o teu hardware. Depois as unicas coisas de tens de mudar eh configurações de rede e talves os modulos a ler.

Tenho pouca experiência com o gentoo mas alguma com outras distros como redhat e suse, e honestamente nada chega ao gentoo. Se existe nova versão mesmo que nao esteja nos mirrors, quando fazes um emerge ele vai ao site oficial, honestamente a nível de updates isto já devia existir à muito tempo  :Very Happy: 

Tó

----------

## humpback

 *l0st wrote:*   

> Tenho que montar um sistema que consiste em 1 servidor e vários clientes que irão correr aplicações gráficas (SDL,OPENGL, etc...) .
> 
> 

 

Aqui gentoo pode ser uma boa alternativa. Em termos de segurança Gentoo tem andado na crista em termos de updates. E o Hardened-Gentoo (um projecto que tem como objectivo tornar a integração de uma série de extras de segurança) está quase a por cá fora a primeira implementação estável.

 *l0st wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  (estou a pensar montar pelo menos 20 clientes).
> 
> 1 - A instalação tem de ser rápida (pensei um fazer com o partition image uma imagem de gentoo para instalar nos clientes, pois instalar cada cliente de raiz é impensável devido ao tempo que demora o bootstrap e o emerge system);
> ...

 

Provavelmente a melhor hipotese principalmente se as configurações vão ser iguais (hardware/software)

 *l0st wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 - Os clientes devem ter um sistema de updates que garanta segurança e estabilidade do sistema.
> 
> 

 

Podes sempre fazer uns emerge sync;emerge -uv world durante a noite quando as maquinas não são necessárias. E podes até usar o ccache e o distcc que vão ajudar a diminuir os tempos de compilação.

Uma outra hipotese é compilar as coisas numa maquina e gerares os teus pacotes binários que depois instalas nas outras maquinas.

Uma coisa que talvez te interesse é teres as distfiles numa maquina e exportares a /usr/portage/distfiles por nfs (ou outro network filesystem)

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, eu não vejo problemas em usar o Gentoo como servidor, mas recomendaria não abusar nas otimizações, tanto no servidor como nos clientes, e ficar sempre atento aos GLSAs.

Boa sorte!   :Cool: 

----------

## MetalGod

Bem conheço algum "povo" com gentoo em servers e acho k eh uma boa opção desde que n uses 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS
```

 :Smile: 

Realmente para mim e para a maior parte dos utilizadores o grande problema de gentoo é mesmo o tempo de instalação mas o que ganhas é mesmo uma das coisas boa da distro... é teres um sistema completamente optimizado para o teu CPU.

Podes usar gentoo já "pre-feito" pois existem alguns binarios para isso que já vem optimizados para o teu CPU...ou em alternativa instalares num sistema "genericamente" e depois transferires essa imagem para os outros CPUs já com algumas optimizaçoes falo nomadamente de 

```
 -mcpu=i686 -0 -pipe
```

  se for esse o caso...  :Smile: 

----------

